# Casa C295



## Luis Miguel Almeida (Apr 2, 2008)

The new Casa C295 for Portuguese Air force has arrived at Air Base 6 at Montijo for testing, here is some photos!


----------



## Luis Miguel Almeida (Apr 2, 2008)

2 more photos!


----------



## magnocain (Apr 2, 2008)

Cool. i like the warped propeller.


----------

